# نسخة كاملة بالكراك لبرنامج اللاند 2004



## هانى صابر محمد (20 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوانى الاعزاء ​ 
اقدم لكم نسخة كاملة من برنامج لاند 2004 الذى يساعد بشكل كبير فى اعمال الطرق وتصميمها
وحساب مكعبات الحفر والردم وعمل القطاعات العرضية ....... الخ
وهذا موافق على طلب بعض السادة الزملاء بنسخة من البرنامج

وان شاء الله غداً سوف يتم رفع شرح فيديو
 للمهندس فواز العنسى جزاه الله عنا وعنكم كل خير
وكذلك برنامج تشغيل الشرح 
وايضاً مذكرة الشرح

داعين الله ان تعم الفائدة على الجميع
والله الموفق والمستعان

واليكم روابط البرنامج​ 
الجزء 1
http://www.4shared.com/file/MvMa-erh/Land_Desktop_2004part1.html​ 
الجزء 2
http://www.4shared.com/file/Yvgqa9Hh/Land_Desktop_2004part2.html​ 
الجزء 3
http://www.4shared.com/file/B98OPk4H/Land_Desktop_2004part3.html​ 
الجزء 4
http://www.4shared.com/file/NXj7U-lJ/Land_Desktop_2004part4.html​ 
الجزء 5
http://www.4shared.com/file/bcDHoue7/Land_Desktop_2004part5.html​ 
الجزء 6
http://www.4shared.com/file/nbvBP_YX/Land_Desktop_2004part6.html​


----------



## مها محمد محمد (22 أبريل 2011)

الف مليون مليون مليون شكر على البرنامج يا هندسة
بس طمعانة فيك زيادة شوتين
طريقى تنصيب البرنامج
كيف يتم تنصيب البرنامج 
وشكرات كثيرات


----------



## مها محمد محمد (23 أبريل 2011)

*كنت محتاجة نسخة من برنامج استاد برو 2003 ضروى
هل من مساعدة للحصول عليه
حيث بحثت كتير ولم اجده
اين اهل الشهامة والمروؤة
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا حزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## مها محمد محمد (23 أبريل 2011)

البرنامج ممتاز بس ناقص الجزء الثالث بتاع المساحة وهو موجود معايا
وللاسف لا اعرف اكيف اعرفه على المنتدى او الموقع حتى يستفيد بيه غيرى
واتمنى احد ان يشرح ليا الطريقة السليمة للرفع على الموقع
ومشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكورة ليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكم


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (23 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكراً جزيلاُ على الرد وبارك الله فيك
اما بالنسبة لطريقة تنصيب البرنامج فالشرح بالمرفق
اما بالنسبة للبرنامج المطلوب فللاسف ليس معى
وبالنسبة لكيفية رفع الملفات على الموقع فالملفات الصغيرة ترفع كما هو مشروح بالمشاركة المثبتة
استخدام ادوات الملتقي (المشاركة في المنتدي والتعامل مع المواضيع )​ 
اما الملفات الكبيرة مثل البرامج فتحتاج الى ضغطها على اجزاء ورفعها من موقع رفع
كما هو مشروح بالمرفق
اتمنى من الله ان اكون وفقت فى الاجابة عن كل الاستفسارات
ومستعد للاجابة عن اى استفسار اخر
ملحوظة سوف يتم رفع شرح لبرنامج لاند 2004 الان 
مع أطيب تمنياتى للجميع بالتوفيق​


----------



## مها محمد محمد (23 أبريل 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
على الاهتمام يا بشمهندس
وجلعكم الله زخرا لنا
وسداد الله خطاكم على طريق الجنة


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (24 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكِ
شكراً على مروركِ وردودكِ
جزاكِ الله خيراً


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (24 أبريل 2011)

الى جميع مشاهدى هذا الموضوع
تم رفع شرح كامل للبرنامج
صوت وصورة وpdf
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (24 أبريل 2011)

الى من يسئل عن نسخة لاند ديسك توب 2004 
بهدى لهم النسخة الكاملة بالكراك ومتوفر بالمشاركة
كيفية تنصيب البرنامج


----------



## السندباد المساحي (26 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## عاشق الامواج (26 أبريل 2011)

جزاء الله خير


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (28 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم
وشكراُ على مروركم


----------



## الكشفى (29 أبريل 2011)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## احمد صباح سليمان (29 أبريل 2011)

ان لله عبادا اختصهم فى قضاء حوائج الناس
 اسال الله ان تكون منهم


----------



## احمد صباح سليمان (30 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## احمد على خضر (30 أبريل 2011)

*مصر*

شكرا وبارك الله فيك
ما نقص علما من صدقة


----------



## احمد على خضر (30 أبريل 2011)

هانى صابر محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخوانى الاعزاء ​
> اقدم لكم نسخة كاملة من برنامج لاند 2004 الذى يساعد بشكل كبير فى اعمال الطرق وتصميمها
> وحساب مكعبات الحفر والردم وعمل القطاعات العرضية ....... الخ
> ...


شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (30 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم 
وشكرا على المرور والتعليق
وتقبل الله منا ومنكم


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (30 أبريل 2011)

اخوانى الاعزاء 
ارفع لكم ملف لشرح كيفية تنصيب النسخة
وتفعيل الكراك الخاص بها
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## احمد صباح سليمان (30 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك و شكرا على المتابعة و الاهتمام و الى مزيدا من النجاحات ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد صباح سليمان (1 مايو 2011)

انا اتبعت الخطوات و هى مكتوبة بطريقة بسيطة و مفهومة و الحمد لله تم التنصيب بنجاح وشكرا


----------



## كبل (1 مايو 2011)

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل مشكككور يااخي


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (1 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً
وشكراً على مروركم وتعليقكم
وفى انتظار المزيد منكم


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (3 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً


----------



## solimantork (13 مايو 2011)

اريد كراك لاند 2007


----------



## طبيف (14 مايو 2011)

الف مليون شكر اخي هانى وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (15 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم 
ومشكورين على المرور
والتعليقات


----------



## ch80 (24 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكِ


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (25 مايو 2011)

شكراُ اخى على المرور والتعليق


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (25 مايو 2011)

*كراك لاند 2007*



solimantork قال:


> اريد كراك لاند 2007


 اخى العزيز / تحية طيبة وبعد
اقدم لك كراك لاند 2007 
اتمنى من الله ان يكون هو المطلوب
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ثعيلي (28 مايو 2011)

*مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر
*​


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (30 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم
وشكراً على مروركم
وعلى ردودكم


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (13 يونيو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووورين


----------



## محمد فريج محمد (20 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك ويجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (22 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
اخى الكريم
وشكراُ على مرورك


----------



## ابو نعماء (30 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## رضا المرسى على (11 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (11 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيكم
وشكراً على مروركم
وعلى ردودكم


----------



## c_eng_ahmed (26 أكتوبر 2012)

اخى هانى هل البرنامج 6 اجزاء فقط ام فى اجزاء ناقصه لانى لما بفك الضغط عن واحد فيهم بيقولى فى اجزاء ناقصه ارجو الرد سريعا لانى فعلا محتاج البرنامج بشده


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (26 أكتوبر 2012)

اخى الكريم *c_eng_ahmed 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
البرنامج فعلاً 6 اجزاء 
لكن شوف اى جزء ناقص واعد تحميلة مرة اخرى
لعل يكون المفقود اثناء التحميل*


----------



## c_eng_ahmed (26 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا على زوقك وردك السريع اخى هانى ولكنى فعلا حملت ال 6 اجزاء ولم استطع فك ضغط البرنامج لانه يقول فى اجزاء ناقصه وممكن اطلب منك طلب لو نفس النسخه بتاعه البرنامج دى 2004 على سيرفر تانى غير الفورشيرد بيقا جزاك الله خيرا لان الفور شيرد غلبى جدا على ما استطعت ان احمل ال6 اجزاء لانك تعلم انه لا يدعم استكمال التحميل


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (1 نوفمبر 2012)

اخى العزيز
بعد التحية
ان شاء الله احاول رفع البرنامج على موقع اخر فى القريب العاجل 
وبارك الله فيك
مشكووووور​


----------



## انور الاستشاري (4 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا لك :: بارك الله تعالى بوقتك و جهدك :::: ممكن تضع لنا رابط شرح البرنامج و الشرح الكتابي الخاص به كما وعدتنا :: مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## mahmoudibrahimfrra (19 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز وزادك علما ونور


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (20 نوفمبر 2012)

أخى الكريم 
*انور الاستشاري*
الشرح مرفوع فى مشاركة لى على الملتقى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t260082-6.html#post2839999 
ما عليك الضغط على العنوان السابق وسوف تجد ما تريد ان شاء الله
وبارك الله فيكم جميعاً


----------



## goog.6666 (21 فبراير 2013)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وفي العاملين بالمنتدي ولكم جزيل الشكر​*


----------



## khleel numan (22 فبراير 2013)

والله يا مهندس هاني ماعرفناش نحمل الروابط التحميل معقد


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (22 فبراير 2013)

khleel numan قال:


> والله يا مهندس هاني ماعرفناش نحمل الروابط التحميل معقد


اخى العزيز بارك الله فيك
بعد الضغط على الينك الخاص بالجزء الاول ينتقل الى صفحتى على 4 شير اضغط على تنزيل
يتم التحميل على جهازك الجزء الاول بشكل مضغوط لا تحاول فك الضغط ولكن اتبع الخطوات السابقة فى تحميل باقى الاجزاء الـ6 
وجمعهم كلهم فى فولدر واحد ثم قم بفك الضغط للكل معاً​


----------



## عزمي حماد (22 فبراير 2013)

​


----------

